# Ready to pull the trigger



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a friend thats ready to order some cigars. Never having ordered cigars he's considering singles to get an idea of what cigar he likes the most before ordering boxes. Would he be smart in doing this, or would boxes out of the gate be the way to go? Would singles be lower quality at all? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I dont really think it is worth it to buy just singles...with shipping and all.... I'd say get a few staple boxes (party shorts, boli PC's, Monti 4's) Than throw in a few singles....


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

Singles come from the box anyway so quality will be the same. If your friend doesn't have an idea what he likes than singles is the way to go. You don't want to commit to a box of smokes that you might not enjoy. :2 The only draw back of ordering singles is you don't know what the box date is.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

I could have sworn I have seen some samplers or 5 packs. Also I have seen singles for 25% off. Do some looking around before you commit.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I'm an advocate of trying singles or five packs straight out of the gate. Gives you an idea of what your tastes are and which ones you should try and obtain a box of first :tu

Sounds like your friend is on the right track


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> I could have sworn I have seen some samplers or 5 packs. Also I have seen singles for 25% off. Do some looking around before you commit.


Actually he was "ready to pull the trigger" from a retailer that has a large list of singles that are 25% off. Shipping is included in the price also which makes it an even more attractive purchase. :chk


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Fenway said:


> Actually he was "ready to pull the trigger" from a retailer that has a large list of singles that are 25% off. Shipping is included in the price also which makes it an even more attractive purchase. :chk


That's a wonderful way to try out a number of different brands and sizes. The free shipping is a bonus.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Fenway said:


> I have a friend thats ready to order some cigars. Never having ordered cigars he's considering singles to get an idea of what cigar he likes the most before ordering boxes. Would he be smart in doing this, or would boxes out of the gate be the way to go? Would singles be lower quality at all? Any input is appreciated.


have him go to a store and buy some singles, one at a time trying different things. As a new cigar smoker there is never a reason to have mroe than say 5 of anything. Even if he is over the moon for something, chances are in about 3 months hes not going ot be that enthused aboiut it. Take it from a man who just sold cigars he paid $2000 for 12 months ago that he thought were fabulous for $1300 so he can get what he thinks is fabulous now.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Where is that store Addiction? 

Think of it this way. Did you go out and buy boxes of nc's when you first started or did you try a bunch of singles to see what you like before buying a box?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

All have given great advice.
All a matter of preference.
If you have never tried them and budget is important, go with singles to see what it is you like.
If budget is not an issue, check out the many "go to's" from many BOTLs and give a box of those a try.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Go the singles route but get at least 2-3 of each to compare . Who wants to be stuck with a box of something you don't like ? Not me , that's for sure . Singles and 5 packs are a great way to experiment . Good luck ! I'd recommend some Party Shorts , Boli PC's , Diplo #2's , ERDM Choix supremes , Monte #2's and H.Upmann #2's for starters . There is also a newbies guide to Habanos here , check it out for some quality reading and recommendations . :ss


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

2-3 of each to compare is a great idea and I'm going to take you up on that advice. 

I've done a ton of reading up on which cigars I think I'll really enjoy and will probably go with 2 cigars of 12 different sticks. The prob is just that I'm a virgin to the CC slope and haven't had a chance to try whore myself around. 

I was just making sure everything was on the up and up with the "quality" of receiving singles (at 25% off :tu) since I won't have a box to "inspect for ideal conditions" when I receive them.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Fenway said:


> 2-3 of each to compare is a great idea and I'm going to take you up on that advice.
> 
> I've done a ton of reading up on which cigars I think I'll really enjoy and will probably go with 2 cigars of 12 different sticks. The prob is just that I'm a virgin to the CC slope and haven't had a chance to try whore myself around.
> 
> I was just making sure everything was on the up and up with the "quality" of receiving singles (at 25% off :tu) since I won't have a box to "inspect for ideal conditions" when I receive them.


Use a source you can trust, and you'll always be able to trust your source.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Fenway said:


> I have a friend thats ready to order some cigars. Never having ordered cigars he's considering singles to get an idea of what cigar he likes the most before ordering boxes. Would he be smart in doing this, or would boxes out of the gate be the way to go? Would singles be lower quality at all? Any input is appreciated.


Just buy,buy and buy.

Its all good while exploring.


----------



## jbudlives (May 5, 2008)

i have been getting samplers from the devil site...Its definitely helping me refine my tastes...plus it diversifies my stash so i have plenty for trades on here...


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

If the devil site carried these cigars I think everyone on this forum would be up shoots creek without a paddle. But seriously....imagine if they did.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Fenway said:


> 2-3 of each to compare is a great idea and I'm going to take you up on that advice.
> 
> I've done a ton of reading up on which cigars I think I'll really enjoy and will probably go with 2 cigars of 12 different sticks. The prob is just that I'm a virgin to the CC slope and haven't had a chance to try whore myself around.
> 
> I was just making sure everything was on the up and up with the "quality" of receiving singles (at 25% off :tu) since I won't have a box to "inspect for ideal conditions" when I receive them.


i took advantage of that deal recently and used the Initial "to try" List sticky as my guide

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24672


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

JPH said:


> I dont really think it is worth it to buy just singles...with shipping and all.... I'd say get a few staple boxes (party shorts, boli PC's, Monti 4's) Than throw in a few singles....


:tpd:


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

beamish said:


> :tpd:


 Except shipping is free


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm an advocate of trying singles or five packs straight out of the gate. Gives you an idea of what your tastes are and which ones you should try and obtain a box of first :tu
> 
> Sounds like your friend is on the right track


:tpd:
I would post pics of my last order but its a little scary. A lot of singles from almost every producer were ordered with that 25% discount going right now. I feel this will prevent me from wasting money in the future.:chk If you dont get them all dont worry they seem to run the singles deal every 2 months. Or atleast they did it 2 months ago and now again.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

LasciviousXXX said:


> I'm an advocate of trying singles or five packs straight out of the gate. Gives you an idea of what your tastes are and which ones you should try and obtain a box of first :tu
> 
> Sounds like your friend is on the right track


I agree 100%. Especially when just starting-out with Habanos, one must try a lot of cigars to find what one really enjoys. Singles are the way to go, IMHO. Per stick prices may be a bit higher, but if you don't like a particular cigar you're not stuck with 24 of them.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Fenway said:


> Actually he was "ready to pull the trigger" from a retailer that has a large list of singles that are 25% off. Shipping is included in the price also which makes it an even more attractive purchase. :chk


This is a great way to gain some speed going down the slope!

I agree this is the way to go until you know what you like.


----------



## RobustoG (Oct 28, 2007)

> I have a friend thats ready to order some cigars. Never having ordered cigars he's considering singles to get an idea of what cigar he likes the most before ordering boxes. Would he be smart in doing this, or would boxes out of the gate be the way to go? Would singles be lower quality at all? Any input is appreciated.





Fenway said:


> 2-3 of each to compare is a great idea and I'm going to take you up on that advice.
> 
> I've done a ton of reading up on which cigars I think I'll really enjoy and will probably go with 2 cigars of 12 different sticks. The prob is just that I'm a virgin to the CC slope and haven't had a chance to try whore myself around.
> 
> I was just making sure everything was on the up and up with the "quality" of receiving singles (at 25% off :tu) since I won't have a box to "inspect for ideal conditions" when I receive them.


:r

Singles are the way to go. Don't just get one though, you have to try a couple to get a good idea of the profile. Just try and keep you paws off them for a few weeks to let them rest. I never can, I always have to try at least one :chk. Second time around they are always better.


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

I vote for the singles.

If you wanted to try a number of different petite coronas, you could probably get three sticks from seven different brands for about $100. In my opinion that's not a bad price to pay for a sampler box of cigars you may not be sure about. The free shipping is nice too.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

FWIW that 25% off and free shipping put the singles pretty close to the per stick prices in boxes, so you really can't lose. Buy assorted singles then follow up when the box or cab of what you like goes on sale. 

Best of both worlds. 

Problem is, you will probably like most of what you buy in the assortments and you will end up with 10 different boxes ... don't say you were not warned.

And the devil site ... if it carried CC the server would crash, so would my visa card.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> :tpd:
> I would post pics of my last order but its a little scary. A lot of singles from almost every producer were ordered with that 25% discount going right now. I feel this will prevent me from wasting money in the future.:chk If you dont get them all dont worry they seem to run the singles deal every 2 months. Or atleast they did it 2 months ago and now again.


Yep, same deal 2 months ago, but increased it to 30% a day after I ordered a bunch at 25% off. No biggie.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Addiction said:


> have him go to a store and buy some singles, one at a time trying different things. As a new cigar smoker there is never a reason to have mroe than say 5 of anything. Even if he is over the moon for something, chances are in about 3 months hes not going ot be that enthused aboiut it. Take it from a man who just sold cigars he paid $2000 for 12 months ago that he thought were fabulous for $1300 so he can get what he thinks is fabulous now.


"never a reason to have more then say 5 of anything."

I love that quote coming from you Bryan :r


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Fenway said:


> 2-3 of each to compare is a great idea and I'm going to take you up on that advice.
> 
> I've done a ton of reading up on which cigars I think I'll really enjoy and will probably go with 2 cigars of 12 different sticks. The prob is just that I'm a virgin to the CC slope and haven't had a chance to try whore myself around.
> 
> I was just making sure everything was on the up and up with the "quality" of receiving singles (at 25% off :tu) since I won't have a box to "inspect for ideal conditions" when I receive them.


You can trust those guys. I just received a batch of singles at 25% off.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway said:


> 2-3 of each to compare is a great idea and I'm going to take you up on that advice.
> 
> I've done a ton of reading up on which cigars I think I'll really enjoy and will probably go with 2 cigars of 12 different sticks. The prob is just that I'm a virgin to the CC slope and haven't had a chance to try whore myself around.
> 
> I was just making sure everything was on the up and up with the "quality" of receiving singles (at 25% off :tu) since I won't have a box to "inspect for ideal conditions" when I receive them.


One other tip I can give you is that the cigars from the vendor with the 25% off singles sale will come very wet . I've got some singles and a box from them 2 weeks ago and they are still to wet , getting closer though . Good luck !


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

As most have already said make sure to try a few sticks of something before you make the dive into a full box. A box can be an expensive way to learn that you do not like a particular smoke. Once you do find something obviously a box is the way to go.


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Buy a few singles and try certain vitolas and marcas before committing yourself to a full box. Also be aware that the weather is getting warmer so the less travel time, the better. :2


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Did "your friend" land on which way to go?
Been thinking of a friend that might try that route soon.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Again, thanks a million for all the help. My friend decided to go with a rather large list of singles as opposed to the boxes, althought he'll be taking the advice of several and making them doubles. He'll be doing a lot of reporting back to share his experiences and it may even be from my user name like a previous post since he isn't a member of club stogie. Thanks for pointing that out RobustoG :ss


----------



## romwarrior (Jan 16, 2008)

Good choice to go with the singles. I bought a cab of RASS without trying them and I don't like them. Now I'm stuck with them!


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

romwarrior said:


> Good choice to go with the singles. I bought a cab of RASS without trying them and I don't like them. Now I'm stuck with them!


pm sent. my friend would like to give some a whirl :tu


----------



## mustang1 (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought a box of staple smokes and 2 each of the Siglo line. Most places if you buy over a certain $ amount will ship for free. 

Now I know which Siglos I really like and the ones I can live with out. :2


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like my friend debated this move too much and the promotion ended. :hn


----------

